# Best plow for 1997 chevy k1500



## JTEMEYER10 (Sep 29, 2011)

hi, im new to the site and have looked through countless pages however i cant seem to find the info i need.
i was wondering what the best plow for my 97 chevy 1/2 ton is and if a meyer st-90 is a good plow for my truck. i am doing residential and commercail plowing in iowa so it will be used frequently through the winters, thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Go with a fisher 7 1/2 minute mount. My friend has one on his 96 and 98 1500 and they plow excellent.You can probably find a decent fisher on craigslist,but I would start looking.The leaves are falling now,next is snow!


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have every thing you need. 7'-6" western uni-mount its on my 98 k1500. Something of this size is perfect for your truck let me know if your interested


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

A friend of mine has been running a Western 7'6" with wings on his 98 1/2 ton since it was new. The truck has gone through 2 tranny's and starting to show its age but the plow has performed very well and no major issues. Any 7'6" is going to work well.


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

I hate to see my plow go its been great for me the last 5yrs but the truck is no longer being used ( won't pass emissions ) its got 265,000 somethin miles on it. One thing I would highly recommend, have the bottom of the frame horns where the tow hooks and plow mount bolts up reinforced. All it takes is a few small pieces of angle iron. If you look at where the tow hooks are bolted you can see that it is a week point.


----------

